# Nikon 105mm AF Micro value and other lens values?



## christianoutdoorsguy (Jul 12, 2009)

What is the approx. value of a Nikkor 105mm 2.8 AF Micro in good shape?  I am looking at one but want one at a fair to good price.  Seems like they may be around 450.00 for 1 in good shape?  Also is there a place online that tells you used lens values?  Thank you.


----------



## Phranquey (Jul 12, 2009)

If you're looking at the non-VR, $450 is a fair price for one in good condition. Not a great price, but you're not getting ripped, either.

Check ebay. Even if you don't plan on buying there, it is a great marketing research tool. You get to see in real-time what people are willing to pay.


----------



## christianoutdoorsguy (Jul 12, 2009)

Perfect, thank you.  I had looked there but typically people pay more on ebay and some stuff overpriced in general.  It looked like 400-450 was a fair going price.

Is there any other sites I can view in the future that shows fair market value, or blue book type prices?

Thanks again!


----------



## ann (Jul 13, 2009)

try KEH.com . that will give you some idea of what lenses are selling for at a retail store.


----------



## Phranquey (Jul 13, 2009)

WOW....:shock: Prices have _really_ shot up, even on used equipment. $450 would be a great deal right now.   

I'm glad I bought mine when I did.....I paid $375.

Cameras and used cameras available from KEH Camera Brokers.


----------



## Rere (Jul 13, 2009)

I have the Sigma 105mm macro lens for Nikon and it's great. Good reviews too.

Thought I'd tell you, in case you run across one of those.


----------



## Joves (Jul 13, 2009)

ann said:


> try KEH.com . that will give you some idea of what lenses are selling for at a retail store.


I second KEH Camera: Used Cameras, Digital Cameras, Film Cameras, Laptop Computers and More. . They are very good at pricing and rating lenses.


----------



## christianoutdoorsguy (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for the link.  I actually did get a Nikkor 105mm 2.8D AF Micro yesterday.  I traded a lens I had plus they threw in a few bucks.  Seems like a sharp lens, my first Macro.


----------



## blash (Jul 14, 2009)

I find KEH is slightly high sometimes. They are a middleman after all, and they need to make a buck.


----------



## Phranquey (Jul 14, 2009)

christianoutdoorsguy said:


> Thanks for the link. I actually did get a Nikkor 105mm 2.8D AF Micro yesterday. I traded a lens I had plus they threw in a few bucks. Seems like a sharp lens, my first Macro.


 
Congrats...  Now post some pics.


----------



## christianoutdoorsguy (Jul 14, 2009)

I will soon, tried to get some pics. Sunday evening but sun was going down and windy. Got a few ok pics of a Dragonfly. I need to start getting some C&C on some photos. New to photography and haven't been able to put much time into it yet, but I will soon..... hoepfully


----------



## Sachphotography (Jul 14, 2009)

KEH is variable. You can find some stuff for low but usually is a lil higher than normal there.


----------

